# ~~~> Your Covid Testing Experience



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I traveled to the U.S. from CDMX in May 2021. When I tell you that my testing experience was horrible, that would be an understatement. When she removed the swab from my nose, I am sure I saw brain matter .

When I returned, I took another test and it was worst than the first.

I will be traveling to the U.S. again in January and I do not want to return to Farmacia San Pablo for testing.

How was your testing experience?

Has anyone had a relatively decent experience with getting tested here in CDMX and if so at what location?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence820 said:


> I traveled to the U.S. from CDMX in May 2021. When I tell you that my testing experience was horrible, that would be an understatement. When she removed the swab from my nose, I am sure I saw brain matter .
> 
> When I returned, I took another test and it was worst than the first.
> 
> ...


I recently had a Covid test at a consultorio at the Farmacia Iza in my neighborhood. I was expecting a horrible experience, but instead it was quick and painless.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I recently had a Covid test at a consultorio at the Farmacia Iza in my neighborhood. I was expecting a horrible experience, but instead it was quick and painless.


do you remember the cost and could you give me the address, please?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence820 said:


> do you remember the cost and could you give me the address, please?


There are Yza pharmacies all around Mexico City. This is the one in my neighborhood: Consultorio Farmacias Yza
55 5511 4650
Consultorio Farmacias Yza · Calle Río Balsas 32, Cuauhtémoc, 06500 Ciudad de México, CDMX, Mexico I don't remember the exact cost. It was around 300 pesos.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I had two tests in October–November this year, at Olab, at the Villa Coapa location. It was briefly a little uncomfortable but not as bad as I had been expecting. And the discomfort ended a moment after the swab was withdrawn.

Later I did a little internet research and from what I found, it seems that it may be that individual sensitivities and differences in anatomy inside our nasal passages may be as much to blame as different technicians’ techniques for the wide range of experiences from “no big deal” to “brain invasion”.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a cold a few weeks ago, and after a couple days it started to go down into my chest, so I walked 50 yards down the street to the testing shack they have set up for the tourists. Being Cancun and being as it's for tourists it's more expensive here. They wanted 500 pesos (or US $30 I think, some kind of unreasonable exchange rate for 500 pesos). 

I'd tested there before when I was flying to the US. It's convenient, and probably most places in town are close to as expensive. Before the tests did go up pretty far, like maybe 2 inches of q-tip disappearing, but it wasn't painful. And my nose bleeds easily (and often) but they didn't trigger that.

This time the guy certainly didn't get up into my brain, he really seemed to just swab the inside of my nostril. Of course it came back negative. I was better in four days from the cold - almost a record for me. Must be all the vitamins I'm taking to strengthen my immune system. I'm still arguing with myself whether it was a waste of 500 pesos or not to get the test. I really didn't want to have covid and not know about it.


----------

